# worms 2 vista problem



## alexyu

i have worms 2 and it worked well on xp
but on vista, i reinstalled it, opened the game and when i click play quick game(or sth like this..)it says worms 2 frontend has stopped working and then forces me to close it
is there any patch or something that helps me play it on vista?
note:i have already tried compatibility mode..same problem


----------



## Archangel

have you updated the game to the newst version?  (are there any patches available?)


----------



## alexyu

i'll try doing that...^


----------



## alexyu

Updated game, same problem...


----------



## Archangel

maybe try it on the dedicated worms 2 forum  

http://www.worms2.com/main.html?page=supp&area=foru

(there is a link  "worms 2 on vista" on the right side of the screen, but you gotta register to that forum to rea it, so I didn't check it out yet.


----------



## alexyu

thats deserted since 12 may...the worms 2 on vista thread...


----------



## alexyu

no luck in those forums...
any other ideas?


----------

